
Lockheed Martin's laser can stop a truck from over a mile away - eplanit
http://www.engadget.com/2015/03/04/lockheed-martin-laser-athena-test/
======
lettergram
I don't see any benefit to this in its current state.

It's way less inefficient than standard weapons today, and it is effected by
things such as smoke, humidity, etc.

